# ALERT!!! My Cory turned ALBINO



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

okay I was in total WTF mode for the past 2 days as my CORY TUNRED COMPLETELY ALBINO. Lost all coloration but it is still shoaling and eating.
There are pictures of its transformation. The whole process took about 2-3 days, and there was a point where I thought it'd die, so I separated it (when body was half dark, half colourless). Could anyone explain to me what happened to that poor fella? or did something similar happen to another hobbyist? Need some feedback, cuz I'm still in awe.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

He's a racist fish, prefers being white to black


hohohoho

k srs time.

Fish have pigment containing cells called chromatophores, which are grouped into different classes depending on what colour they produce. In this case it looks like the fish has lost the ability to produce melanophores (which are responsible for making black or brown colours).

Also known issues could be water chemistry change and they didn't adjust to it. CHeck all levels


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

grafx said:


> He's a racist fish, prefers being white to black
> 
> hohohoho
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I'd take the former explanation.
because my water has been the same forever, and everything else in the tank is fine (all tetras, otos, cories, and everything else).
How rarely would that happen? 1/10000 fish?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That's crazy colour loss.. O_O


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> That's crazy colour loss.. O_O


exactly! which is why it made me think it went mad...and had gone albino all of a sudden.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

maybe its sick?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I know most fish change colour when the lights are off and first think when you turn them on and they have been in complete darkness they will be a different colour and all washed out. But they quickly regain their colour but I have never seen them stay that colour. Weird


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

could be caused by stress, disease or infection. 

but most likely stress of some sort.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd suspect stress too. To be safe, you could isolate him in a quarantine tank for observation. No substrate. Clean 50% water daily.

W


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Is it acting normally? Have you made any changes in dosing or regime?

He looks pretty healthy from the pictures besides the weird colouration. Maybe it's lost contractile control of it's chromatophores?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks weird, but it's not albino. Albino is a genetic pygmentation defect. They're born like that.
This one looks more like a desease of some type. It may not be lethal though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Looks weird, but it's not albino. Albino is a genetic pygmentation defect. They're born like that.
> This one looks more like a desease of some type. It may not be lethal though.


haha yeah, I thought so. Just the colour is so pale I could only call it albino 
It is definitely not lethal, because it's still eating =.='
weirdest thing I've seen for a while


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hitch said:


> could be caused by stress, disease or infection.
> 
> but most likely stress of some sort.


hmm, how could it be stressed in a community tank while the others aren't? not to mention it's been alive and swimming about in the open for 4 days now. truly strange 



TBemba said:


> I know most fish change colour when the lights are off and first think when you turn them on and they have been in complete darkness they will be a different colour and all washed out. But they quickly regain their colour but I have never seen them stay that colour. Weird


I agree. WEIRD 



KhuliLoachFan said:


> I'd suspect stress too. To be safe, you could isolate him in a quarantine tank for observation. No substrate. Clean 50% water daily.
> 
> W


I'll do that and see how he manages. the thing is, he might ACTUALLY die due to stress of moving, but because he is not stressed right now...I'd hesitate to separate him, since cories don't do well individually 



ameekplec. said:


> Is it acting normally? Have you made any changes in dosing or regime?
> 
> He looks pretty healthy from the pictures besides the weird colouration. Maybe it's lost contractile control of it's chromatophores?


you are correct Eric, he's been normal since the transition!
I don't dose any macros and micros once a week. so it's not the dosing regime. I'd like to accept it's something to do with chromatophores as well..


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You should name this fish Michael Jackson!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

solarz said:


> You should name this fish Michael Jackson!


hahaha, too bad I didn't record the full process of transition.
careful, the MJ fans will get to you


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Albino is the wrong word. Amelanistic would be a better description I think.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

"******" could have an autoimmune condition similar to vitiligo (the disease MJ claimed to have). He/she could be perfectly healthy and not too stressed if this is the case.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

characinfan said:


> "******" could have an autoimmune condition similar to vitiligo (the disease MJ claimed to have). He/she could be perfectly healthy and not too stressed if this is the case.


never heard of this happening haha, but sounds like a rarity.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I wonder if this can be transfered. It'll be great if it can make your CRS more white 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I wonder if this can be transfered. It'll be great if it can make your CRS more white


HAHAHA..loosing all pigmentation will just make them clear...like neocaradinas


----------

